# طلب: شرح نظام ميكرويف و نظام الكروت



## alhmaliali (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم​أنا بحاجه ظرورية ألي شرح مفصل في نظام الكروت و الميكرويف 
وشكرا لكم


----------

